# Faire apparaitre mes DivX dans le menu "Movies"



## mensouille (5 Novembre 2008)

Hello à tous,

je possède un Apple TV 160Go en 2.1 avec nitoTV (dernière version) sur lequel j'ai mis ma collection de films (95% Divx/Xvid et 5% H264)
Y a t il un moyen pour faire apparaitre mes films dans le menu "Movies" plutôt que "nitoTV>Files" ? 
Bien sur sans devoir tout réencoder et synchroniser via Itunes (ça prendrait trop de temps et je préfère ne pas encombrer le disque dur de mon MBP) 

Thanks!


----------



## ipascm (19 Décembre 2008)

dans le menu directement je ne crois pas...


----------

